# First time pulling as a pair!!



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

My boys pulled together for the first time today!!!! Dad and I just finished a double goat sleigh and we hitched 'em up! There are a few alterations to be made and they were a bit weirded out, but at least they didn't both bolt in entirely different directions  :stars: :cart: 

I'll post a video soon 
Miranda


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great... :thumb:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Awesome! :clap: Am looking forward to the video.

Deb Mc


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

So cool! Cant wait till my boys can do that...its gonna be a while for me..


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a wonderful achievment! :leap: Would LOVE to see them working!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

wow..that is so cool..can't wait to see it


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Miranda


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I loved the video..... wow.... they did really good....congrats..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Thatm is waaaaayyy cool! Congrats! :clap:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

WTG! Good job! Looks like everyone is having fun. :snowman: 

I can't help but admire their harness blankets. Those are really nice! Where did you get your driving harnesses? They look like the one I got from Hoegger's. 

Deb Mc


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks,
I made the blankets out of an old quilt. My friend sewed the harnesses and is lending them to me. She's very into harness work... now I just have to convince her to make me some 
Miranda


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

They are so cute pulling away!!! Way to go!!


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

WOW!!!

That is SO SO SO cool! I absolutely LOVE it!!

All I can think is... "Now why can't my Nigi's get some work done around here?!?!?" Hmmmm..... I'm thinking they can help clean out their pen and pull a load down the hill to the pile...right? :thumb: 
We'll have to work on making the "Princess" show girls learn some hardworking lessons around here! LOL! If they can make a mess, they can help clean it up! Seriously! :greengrin:


----------

